# free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://ramwools.com/designs/ram-wools-designs.html


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I was a little confused, at first. It appeared all the "free" patterns had a price on them. I opened one up and the cost was for the recommended yarn. I'm glad I looked a little further. *G* They have some cute patterns.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

For some reason all I get is a blank page.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't open the page.



Lolly12 said:


> http://ramwools.com/designs/ram-wools-designs.html


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried the link this morning it was very slow to load,it took a few minutes.Had no problems with it yesterday.Try it again :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

SherryH said:


> For some reason all I get is a blank page.


For some reason if they get more than 50 people on the website it slows to a crawl. I'll check it when I can't sleep in the middle of the night sometime :roll:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mare said:


> I was a little confused, at first. It appeared all the "free" patterns had a price on them. I opened one up and the cost was for the recommended yarn. I'm glad I looked a little further. *G* They have some cute patterns.


I can only get the 2 pages with the prices on them. Where did you git the further information?


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm loving all the links to free patterns


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Mare said:
> 
> 
> > I was a little confused, at first. It appeared all the "free" patterns had a price on them. I opened one up and the cost was for the recommended yarn. I'm glad I looked a little further. *G* They have some cute patterns.
> ...


Just click on, as if you are going to purchase. When you get to the purchase page, you'll find the download link for pattern, as well as be given the opportunity to purchase the yarn.


----------

